# why the PG talk?



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

why is there all this talk about taking Ben Gordon or Devin Harris, instead of a Center?

i believe barbosa can be really good after the next season...

please inform me of why no @ C, and yes @ PG...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> why is there all this talk about taking Ben Gordon or Devin Harris, instead of a Center?
> 
> i believe barbosa can be really good after the next season...
> ...


I agree with you basic point. I think some of it is that the Suns have had GREAT point guards for so long that their fans freak out when they don't.

Barbosa did not really play point guard much this season. JJ did with Leandro playing off the ball once the ball was brought up court. This summer the Suns are working on Barbosa's skills at things like the pick and roll, to help him develop into a true point guard. 

It may be that Gordon and Harris are a little bit better prepared to play the point, but that is not a sure thing. Impatience with Barbosa and concern that Vujanic is really just a small shooting guard is not going to turn Goron or Harris into instant Kevin Johnsons.

My preference would be to sign Brent Barry as a free agent and make him point guard while Leandro develops. But I'd take Brent even if he was only a backup SG because he is possibly the best shooter in the NBA.

As for centers? At #7 most of the real centers are "projects", which means they aren't expected to contibute much for three or four years. Most of them are a little bit better developed on offense than defense, but it is defense the Suns need.

My first choice is Biedrins, who is 7'0" (by some accounts) and about 240, but is usually listed as a PF. I like him because he plays defense, rebounds, and blocks shots. My fear is that he will get taken before the Suns pick.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, Pavel Podkolzine's stock is quickly rising, I wouldn't be surprised to see Phoenix take him. He'd be my 2nd choice behind Biedrins.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

well i got a look at Andris Biedrins this season and i can only tell he is a pure athlete but still very young (17 years old) and reminds me a lot of Darko Milicic... I dont know about this guy i saw him in a game between Jerusalem to Skonto Riga and he played something like 14 minutes and didnt score but made one nice block... he is really long but i think this guy is a REAL PROJECT. he is a lot talented than Marty... ....kevicius but doesnt has that size...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> well i got a look at Andris Biedrins this season and i can only tell he is a pure athlete but still very young (17 years old) and reminds me a lot of Darko Milicic... I dont know about this guy i saw him in a game between Jerusalem to Skonto Riga and he played something like 14 minutes and didnt score but made one nice block... he is really long but i think this guy is a REAL PROJECT. he is a lot talented than Marty... ....kevicius but doesnt has that size...


It's going to be a tough call. Biedrins is the only top Euro that excells in rebounding and blocking shots. But he is only 18 and probably not physically ready to play serious minutes his rookie year.

I really don't like the idea of the Suns taking Pavel. He has not shown he can play and presents major injury risks. But past that, I don't see him fitting the run oriented style the Suns are trying to develop.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

YEAH PAVEL DRAWS LOTS OF COMPARISON TO GEORGE MURESAN WHO IS SLOW AND PLODDING. I DONT SEE HIM WORKING WELL ALONGSIDE ATHLETIC GUYS LIKE AMARE AND MARION.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I also doubt Pavel can fit in with the style of basketball here.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

dont you also have a guy called milos vujanic coming over next year??:yes:


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

ha, yeah. And A local guy here John Gambadoro, who is very good at predicting suns stuff. Is saying the suns are actually going after Steve Nash and Memhet Okur. Which, I would be very pleased with. Nash is a very good PG who passes the ball very well like Kidd and can shoot. Mehmet Is a good rising star and center who will compliment Amare very well. And then we can draft either Josh Childress or Josh Smith in the draft as backup SG and SF and they can step in just in case JJ leaves. I would say take Gordon, but he is going top 5. He needs a person like JJ next to him, because he is really a SG and JJ can play point so they would be perfect. But I dont think he will be there at 7.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Vujanic is likely to be coming over, assuming his agent work out his contract issues with Skipper Bologna.

Vujanic has a reputation for being a very good offensive player who can shoot, drive the basket, and moves well without the ball. The only question seems to be if he is enough of a point guard when it comes to running the offense, but people who have seen him say he can. His lack of assists was due more to the style of play of his team than his inability to pass the ball.

If his passing and ball movement is lives up to claims, Vujanic could be the Suns starting point guard this coming season. I'm inclined to think he will end up swithing off with Barbosa about 50-50.

Steve Nash is a very good point guard, but it is hard to imagine the Suns being able to afford him. Nash has a reputation for being a weak defender, which would discourage me from paying big bucks for him.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

I say bring Sarunas Jasikevicius he is one of the best PG's in the world you gotta trust me !!!


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> I say bring Sarunas Jasikevicius he is one of the best PG's in the world you gotta trust me !!!


There is talk that he may test the waters as a free agent this summer if he can get out of his contract.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

he has 1 year on his contract with Maccabi but he has an option to go to the NBA so he is ok to go... amazing player by the way... something special a great passer, shooter (i'll compare him to steve nash but a bit more crazy and has that funky name Saras !)


----------

